# (53.5?) Yellow Colngo master-x-light frame, in demand?



## zacattacks (Mar 28, 2007)

I am not trying to get a free classified, but am just wondering what kind of price i should ask for this frame because i dont want to over/under charge. It is somewhat older(late 99ish?) has a 1" headtube, but is in great condition, with only a couple tiny chips or marks. I measure the seattube to be a little less than 53 cm center to center, and the top tube to be a little more than 53cm. The paint job is a very flashy yellow/white with neon accents and says art decor in a hot pink. It has crazily shaped tubes with a columbus/colnago tubing sticker. The bike has a wound up carbon fork, chris king threaded headset, thomson seatpost and record bb from 01 i think. 
Basically I bought the frame with savings from my highschool job years ago, got into other sports basically right away, and now 6 years later I am about 6 inches taller and just got a 59cm frame to get back into riding now that im done with college track. The components literally have less than 100 miles, although i bet no one ever really believes mileage numbers. What would be a fair price to ask for the frame? Thanks and sorry for the long post.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

if you run a classified here at RBR ask about $700-$800 with free shipping in the 48 states or seperate out that cost. even though you might think the frame is old, it isn't. More of a classic. i would run an ad at the serotta message board also. Post photos with your ad. Also if you are unsure of the size refer to the Colnago geometry charts that available all over the web. http://www.trialtir-usa.com/2006-colnago/colnagoinfo/colsizecharts.htm for example. sizing accuracy will help you sell the frame with as little trouble as possible.


----------



## charliekeri (Apr 12, 2006)

let me know when you list it or give me a price. I'm interested.

-Charlie


----------



## zacattacks (Mar 28, 2007)

Ok, I have been meaning to post it, I probably will later tonight. 
-Zac


----------



## i4detail (Feb 23, 2006)

That's funny Charlie I've been thinking the same thing, wanting to build up a Master

The steel bikes on the forum are beauties.

might be fun to go w/ the C-50:aureola:


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

cmg said:


> if you run a classified here at RBR ask about $700-$800 with free shipping in the 48 states or seperate out that cost. even though you might think the frame is old, it isn't. More of a classic. i would run an ad at the serotta message board also. Post photos with your ad. Also if you are unsure of the size refer to the Colnago geometry charts that available all over the web. http://www.trialtir-usa.com/2006-colnago/colnagoinfo/colsizecharts.htm for example. sizing accuracy will help you sell the frame with as little trouble as possible.


What components? $700-800 seem on the low side for a complete bike. Master XL's (frame only) seem to be commanding pretty high prices on eBay. 

My $.02.


----------



## charliekeri (Apr 12, 2006)

I have a C50 and a steel Gios. I've always loved the feel of steel and I think the Master is beautiful. Zac? You still got it?


----------



## zacattacks (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah I still have it. I've been pretty busy the last couple days, but tonight I should have time to take some good pics and double check the sizing


----------



## charliekeri (Apr 12, 2006)

let me know if you want to make a deal before you list it.

-Charlie


----------



## zacattacks (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh hey, sorry I didn't see this. I just put the ad up, try to get back to me soon if you want it.


----------



## charliekeri (Apr 12, 2006)

Where did you put the ad up? I'm really interested.

-Charlie


----------



## zacattacks (Mar 28, 2007)

In the classifieds


----------

